# Matariki,  Maori New Year



## Bellbird (Jun 21, 2022)

Twinkling in the winter sky just before dawn, Matariki (the Pleiades) signals the Māori New Year. For Māori, the appearance of Matariki heralds a time of remembrance, joy and peace. It is a time for communities to come together and celebrate. In the 2000s, it became more common for both Māori and Pākehā to celebrate Matariki. From 2022, a public holiday marking Matariki will be held in June or July each year.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

interesting  -  thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 22, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


It's not summer, here


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> It's not summer, here


I know....I meant it to be an addition to the solstice celebrations, and how they differ. I thought it would backfire....and it did. sorry. The southern hemisphere has always felt upside down to us up in the north.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 23, 2022)

Bellbird, what an Interesting story! I wish we had more opportunities to learn about the indigenous peoples of the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Bellbird, what an Interesting story! I wish we had more opportunities to learn about the indigenous peoples of the Southern Hemisphere.



that's why Serendipity invented Google...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I know....I meant it to be an addition to the solstice celebrations, and how they differ. I thought it would backfire....and it did. sorry. The southern hemisphere has always felt upside down to us up in the north.


I always wonder how they stay stuck to the planet.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 23, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I know....I meant it to be an addition to the solstice celebrations, and how they differ. I thought it would backfire....and it did. sorry. The southern hemisphere has always felt upside down to us up in the north.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I always wonder how they stay stuck to the planet.


Just like you do. We are one of the first places in the world to see the start of a new day, so you are 12+ hours behind us.


----------

